# Tree Worker Electrocuted in NJ



## Xtra (Jan 24, 2007)

My friend who rents shop space next to me was working as a ground guy for his buddy, Brian, doing a tree job today. 

Brian was using a Genie-type lift to take down a limb. It seems he hit the primary wire and was electrocuted. 

He was a real hard worker and jack-of-all-trades, running several companies (drywall, sprinklers, landscaping, and tree removal). He was just recently re-married and leaves two little kids.

My friend is pretty shaken up. As I get more info I’ll pass it along.


----------



## Climb020 (Jan 24, 2007)

I was on the way back in from some ROW work when a buddy of mine hurd it on the radio. You just can never be to careful.


----------



## Xtra (Jan 24, 2007)

Authorities identify man who was electrocuted while trimming trees in Toms River --- Posted by the Asbury Park Press on 01/24/07

TOMS RIVER — Authorities have identified the 39-year-old man who apparently was electrocuted this morning while trimming trees from inside a bucket truck.

Bryan Dickinson, of Wells Mill Road in Waretown, was working outside a private home on Chadwick Avenue in the Gilford Park section of town when a friend who was helping him noticed him slumped over in the bucket, said Capt. Jeff Harper of the Ocean County Prosecutor's office.

The friend, James Brooks, called police at 9:38 a.m. and reported that Dickinson had suffered a heart attack, Police Chief Michael Mastronardy said. But when Officer Jennifer Jukas responded to the call, she realized Dickinson actually had been electrocuted, he said.

Dickinson was pronounced dead on the scene at 10:03 a.m., Harper said.

Police, the prosecutor's office and the county sheriff's department are investigating, Mastronardy said.

http://www.app.com/apps/pbcs.dll/ar...=LqRyLv+ytZMFHVUHuXoXSuLbBOtFTcw2MM5YOQ1Bjh0=


----------



## polingspig (Jan 25, 2007)

I will be praying for his family.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jan 26, 2007)

Was he qualified (trained) to work near power lines?


----------



## diltree (Jan 26, 2007)

It doesn't sound like the victim or the groundie were qualified for line clearance work, the groundie assuming a heart attack took place is a pretty clear indicator, this is such a horrible thing, I hate to see this, i will say a prayer for him and his family.


----------



## Lonnie (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear man ..........


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jan 26, 2007)

That article says it all...... I think is "Groundie" new what happend but had enough sense not to touch the electrified unit to try and lower him from the lower control (assuming it has lower controls)


----------



## Xtra (Jan 26, 2007)

He had no certification or any formal training (not sure about insurance).
The groundie owns an asphalt paving company next to my shop. He was just helping out and isn't a groundie.

Once he caught the jolt from the primaries it shut down the lifts electronics and they had trouble getting it moved and had to climb a ladder to get to him.

I was wrong with me first description. He hadn't re-married yet and had 3 kids. (he also lost a sister to colon cancer a few years ago)

Although he was kinda a cowboy while doing tree work. He was a good man and will be missed. God bless him and his family.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 26, 2007)

My condolences and prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 26, 2007)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> That article says it all...... I think is "Groundie" new what happend but had enough sense not to touch the electrified unit to try and lower him from the lower control (assuming it has lower controls)



All lifts like that are required to have lower controls per OSHA
Terriable accident never can be to careful. I too will say a prayer too.
Jared


----------

